# Braided Rope (Cord) guitar straps for vintage acoustic guitars?



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Where does one find these? Does anyone make them, or should I just get a decorative curtain rope from a home decor or fabric store and make one myself?


----------



## sgiven (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't know where you might find one but I was planning on making one out of paracord. It's really strong (550lb test), less than 1/4" diam. and you can "braid" it in a number of ways. You can also get it in different colors.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Though I don't find them comfortable, they look pretty cool, especially on mandolins. They also stay in place well when sitting with your guitar. Can't say I've ever seen them for sale, but making one would be cool, and I like *sgiven's idea* above.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

I am trying to go for authenticity because it is for a very original parlor guitar from (probably) the early 50s or late 40s. It's a pretty light little guitar, so I don't think it needs to have 'para-cord', and it won't really be digging into my shoulder like my Telecaster does, so I think an original style cord will work just fine.

Thanks for the suggestions though.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

> We can provide new stock vintage style rope straps for $25 US, plus shipping either by Fed-ex for speed or via the Post Office for the cost savings. The closest match we currently have in inventory is a blue and gold rope.




Folkway Music

Send them a note and see if they can help you out.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Just saw a bunch of them in the John Lennon film, Nowhere Boy.


----------

